# Easy Songs to Learn on Ukulele?



## Punk_M0nitor (Feb 3, 2021)

Just recently started learning ukulele, and I'm starting to get bored of playing the same few songs over and over again. Does anyone have any ukulele songs or covers that would be easy for a beginner to learn? If you can provide sheet music AND a video tutorial, that would be fantastic! :0


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 6, 2021)

i really like the ukulele.

it's a fun instrument.


----------



## grrfret (Feb 8, 2021)

Check out https://scorpexuke.com/songs/ for a good list of ukulele songs to learn with chord diagrams. You can order by number of chords for some easy 3 to 4 chord songs to learn to start with. Ukulele Cheats is also a really good teacher to learn from on YouTube.


----------

